# It's a babygirl



## mickey

It's a babygirl :pink: 

We are very pleased to announce the birth of our babydaughter Juleika. She measures 49 cm and weighs 2750 grams. 

Justin & Dagmar


----------



## AquaDementia

congrats!! gorgeous baby.


----------



## Serene123

Congrats! She's beautiful :)


----------



## CK Too

What a cutie. Congratulations/Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!


----------



## Jenny

Aww Mickey, she's so beautiful! Congratz! :hugs::headspin::happydance:


----------



## lynz

congrats hun she is gorgeous


----------



## Tezzy

how sweet! congratulations hun xxxxxxx


----------



## Layla

Aww shes lovely :)

Congrats again!

x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! Such a beautiful baby


----------



## shamrockgirl4

aww shes such a cutie xxx


----------



## Jo

Congratulations hun
she is beautiful :D


----------



## VBACMama

Congrats! She's beautiful!


----------



## Stef

She's such a cutie. Congratulations hunni x


----------



## Angel

Congratulations she is beautiful,well done.


----------



## Carolina

aww congratulaions she is adorable!


----------



## Amanda

Aww, she is soooo cute!:hugs:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

beautifulbaby xx


----------



## Linzi

What a beautiful little girl.

Congratulations, and hope you're recovering well!

xxx


----------



## Lauz_1601

awww she is so gorgeous, congratulations xxxx


----------



## mickey

:hi: :happydance: many thanks, guys :happydance: :hi:


----------



## shamrockgirl4

hope ur doing well hun


----------



## Samantha675

She is a total sweetie!!! Congrats on such a lovely little girl!


----------



## Kina

Congrats!


----------



## Wobbles

https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4caf2cb.gif

Congratulations Mickey 

Shes adorable x


----------



## danielle19

congratulations xxx
she is gorg xx


----------



## marshmallow

She's beautiful, well done!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## miss maternal

I love the one of her in her hat, bless her. She is beautiful... CONGRATULATIONS X


----------



## Imi

WoW Congratulations hunni she is a gorgeous little thing!

xxx


----------



## Mango

Congrats Mickey!!


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif

Wow another beautiful baby girl - Congratulations!


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Tam

Awwww she is gorgeous!!!

Congratulations hun! :happydance::hugs:x


----------

